# my v12 1000.1 amp reads CUR why



## danigirl23 (Nov 23, 2011)

i have a brand new JL 13.5 1500rms sub abrand new 1000.1 alpine v12 digital amp and it reads CUR i tryed switching the ground wire around and and half volume the amp turns off and flashing CUR i have 4 gauge power and ground wire i have 12 gauge wire from the amp to the sub why is this haspping please


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

You need to make sure you have a good "clean" ground, your running 1000watts of power on a 4 gauge wire? Do you follow me? You need bigger wire POWER AND GROUND, keep the ground as short as possible but it must have good clean ground!!!!!!


----------

